# How do I edit .mobi files? and .ePub files for that matter.



## savio (Nov 15, 2010)

I've been searching but there seems to be a lot of information out there and even after looking and searching around on the internet I'm quite lost.

I want to add table of contents to the files downloaded from Google Books and Archives and correct some spellings.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Sigil is a free Creative-Commons licensed editor designed specifically for epubs. You can see more information about it at their home page: http://code.google.com/p/sigil/


----------

